# Kiss



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

from calvin cotton tail to you...


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Calvin! Love you!! hehe xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

calvin said he loves you too! you need to go on the general chat bit more cherrie  sniffle


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> calvin said he loves you too! you need to go on the general chat bit more cherrie  sniffle


Why?????????????


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> calvin said he loves you too! you need to go on the general chat bit more cherrie  sniffle





cherrie_b said:


> Why?????????????


Was think that myself..lol it can be scary and boring there..lol

Nice piccy of bunnys nose.xx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

cute pics


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww cute bunny nose  x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Sweet ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------

